# Killington for the first time, trail advice please?!?



## unsunken (Dec 15, 2009)

It's been a little while since I've been to Killington so I don't have any specific recommendations. But going from the Poconos to Killington is awesome! :thumbsup:

Make sure you make it up to Killington peak, the view is pretty nice. Not to burst your bubble about Juggernaut, but the green runs that are advertised as long trails often have quite a few flat sections. I know that's true for Great Northern and Great Eastern at least. May be worth checking out once, though.


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

SnoBoJo said:


> Hey all!!
> 
> I'm going to killington, VT for the first time this weekend. It is the first time I am going to be shredding any mountain other than the small hills in the poconos. Any recommendations for nice runs? I read that Juggernaut is 10 miles long so I definitely want to check that out. Other than that I will probably end up in the parks for most of the trip.
> 
> Thanks!! I'm pretty pumped up for the trip.


DO NOT -- I REPEAT, DO NOT ATTEMPT JUGGERNAUT, especially if there is any kind of powder. It's a bullshit trail; part of it LITERALLY crosses over the parking lot. Like, take off your gear and walk, which then just gets you to a super flat area for about two miles. You'll wind up walking after you've tired of skating and thinking there is actually going to be a decline ahead. The trail serves only two purposes: 1) if you really need it, it will get you down to the Skyeship base parking lot (you can download on the gondola, though, so there is no point), and 2) it is marketing bullshit for Killington to say they have the most vertical and the longest trail. Period. It really should be called a snowshoe trail. Sorry.

The only other advice I can recommend for that place is to pay careful attention to the maps. The mountain in broken up into six different areas -- none of them really that big, but if you take a wrong turn and wind up at the wrong lodge, it could take you an hour to hook back up with your peeps. Despite it's self-proclaimed "Beast" title, it's not all that. Mostly lots of short trails and a confusing layout, but there is still plenty of fun stuff if you want it. You'll have a blast. As long as you avoid the lower half of Juggernaut.


----------



## SnoBoJo (Jan 4, 2011)

hahahah! I will definitely stay away from Juggernaut. Buuuuut there have to be some other sweet rides, either way im super pumped up. I love the poconos but bigger seems better.


----------



## rephreshed (Aug 21, 2010)

if you end up at Bear Mountain, avoid Bear Cub. it has about 4 flat spots and the bottom is super windy and a pain in the ass if it's crowded.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Any run that's 10 miles long is pretty much guaranteed to suck. Especially back east. A run 10 miles long would need a massive elevation drop to be worth a shit at all. I know the run from the top of lift two at Loveland all the way to the base is roughly 2 miles and probably close to 2000' drop and it's still a relatively mild run.


----------

